# ImageMagick - transparent?



## Sebigf (22. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich nutze schon seit längerem IM zum verschneiden/verkleinern etc. meiner Bilder.
Auch schon etwas länger, um Wasserzeichen einzubinden.

Das geht auch 1A, aber ich wollte nun auch in den Settings das Feld "Sichtbarkeit" einfügen, um dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit zu geben, das Wasserzeichen nicht immer zu 100% anzeigen zu lassen.

Im Moment sieht meine Code so aus:


```
composite -geometry '.$geometryparam.' -compose over "'.$watermark.'" -verbose -quality 100 "'.$full_output.'" "'.$full_output.'"'
```

Kann mir da einer zu helfen? Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. November 2005)

Eine gute Anlaufstelle:

*ImageMagick v6 Examples*
http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/graphics/imagick6/
Insbesondere die Texte über Alpha composing:
http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/graphics/imagick6/compose/


----------

